# Fishing Tournament Insurance



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey Everyone

I got a question for the Tournament Directors. The company I was using for liability insurance is no longer in business. When I belonged to a B.A.S.S. club we would use the Free insurance through B.A.S.S for the Opens. Now I am not with a club anymore and need to get insurance for the 2 opens I host as a fundraiser for kids fishing events. Anyone have any ideas where to find it. I looked online but couldn't find what I was lookin for. The 2 i did find and contact were almost 4 times the amount I would raise for the Kids Events. Any help would be great.............Thanks

Jim


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

That will be difficult to find without that affiliation, and the cost, well you've seen how that goes. I would send PM to Phil Carver and see if he can point you in the right direction. Hope this helps.


----------



## rangervs81 (Feb 9, 2007)

That is the main reason the Ohio Valley Bass Anglers belongs to the TBF to have Insurance.


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Its crazy how much the insurance is for a open event. Let me know if you find anything.........thanks

Jim


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Liability insurance is very expensive. I pay a HUGE amount for our policy. And when I say huge it is an understatment. There are not many companies that offer the service and the market has you where they want you.


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

I guess than my question is how does everyone run these one day Opens that have 15 boats and probably make $200 after ramp fees?


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

bassangler120 said:


> I guess than my question is how does everyone run these one day Opens that have 15 boats and probably make $200 after ramp fees?


this just goes to show it isnt always cheap to run tournaments.. but some lakes dont require insurance and some times state lakes will co sponcer a open if its for charity.


----------



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

Will the wavier cover you if there was accident?


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't mean to come off mad. just alittle annoyed. The lake i am lookin at is berlin for a walleye open to raise a few bucks to stock a lake that has had a fish kill due to ice. Alot of the community kids go there during the summer and the fishing is terrible. Does anyone know if the state would co-sponser something like that.


Jim


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey steve

As far as the waiver some different lawyers say yes and some say no. Not sure exactly, but I always have them sign them anyway.

Jim


----------

